# كيفية حفر الابار المائية .....



## jabbar_k74 (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا ...أخواني 
----------------------
في هذا الفديو المنقول من موقع (Youtube ) ...والذي يتحدث عن ( حفر الابار المائية ) ....حبيت أشاركه معكم لكي يستفاد كل من له حب الاستطلاع في هذا النوع من المواضيع ...تحيات 


***************************************
How a Water Well is Drilled - YouTube
***************************************


----------

